

Investor / Entrepreneur - Who is the horse and who is the cart? - guglanisam
http://www.guglanisam.me/investor-entrepreneur-who-is-the-horse-and-wh

======
shashank261
Very informative post in the beginning of the new year. Hope will help
entrepreneurs execute their plans in 2011.

